
Ask HN: Top three questions for a startup before accepting a job offer? - wrestlerman
I&#x27;m curious, what questions do you think are the most important before you accept a job offer from a startup? I&#x27;m curious, how do you know when to join or not to join a startup?
======
davismwfl
I can't boil it down to 3 because there are many things you need to
understand, some details can be gleaned via observation too.

So some of the top questions you should ask IMO are below:

\- Runway left

\- When was the last raise, what was the amount and time to raise it? What is
the makeup of the investors (Angel vs. VC etc)?

\- What is the next milestone on the fundraising side?

\- What is the biggest competitive advantage/product feature the company has?

\- What are the biggest issues facing product/development?

\- How do you see my role helping the company?

\- How can I best help the company if I come aboard?

\- What is the biggest opportunity you feel the company has?

\- What is the biggest risk the company faces?

\- Who do I report to? -- this trips some startups up, but can highlight
potential issues.

\- How many employees are there today? How many do you plan to hire in the
next 3, 6, 12 months? How many employees have left since founding?

\- Equity and the vesting schedule details. Share class information as well.
Current dilution, outstanding shares issued and reserved is nice to know too
as well.

For what it is worth and this applies to any size company not just startups,
you should also ask about what agreements they want you to sign and get them
as early into the process as possible without being unreasonable. e.g. outside
work policy, NDA, non-compete, non-solicitation, compensation, equity etc.
Some of these they may not give you until you agree at least conditionally
verbally, but there should be no reason you can't see them once you do.
Companies that hide these until your first day make me nervous, at the same
time that doesn't mean they are bad, just maybe been given bad advice or have
a lack of understanding themselves.

~~~
ultrasaurus
Those breakdown into 3 good classes of questions:

\- Understanding the company's place in the market & how they make money

\- Understanding their expectations for you -- have they thought them through?

and finally

\- How well they respond to questions that they won't answer. They won't show
you the cap table, but how the conversation goes is a good indicator of how
well you and the future manager will be able to communicate.

~~~
zer00eyz
Seriously...

They offer you any sort of stock as compensation, and are privately held and
won't show you the cap table it is a polite thanks but no thanks and exit.

Any company that isn't comfortable sharing that information isn't going
anywhere fast -- or they are about to go public (but you would know that
already as well).

~~~
ThrustVectoring
>it is a polite thanks but no thanks and exit

No need to be that drastic - just treat the compensation package as if the
equity grant is worth $0. With the liquidity and uncertainty involved, you
probably want to do that anyway, since you care a lot about "how far away am I
from not having enough money" and an equity grant that pays off with a power
distribution a decade out helps you very little on that front.

~~~
zer00eyz
Regardless of what the cap table says you should treat that grant as a $0.

I have heard "we dont have one". A sign to run.

I have heard "we dont share that sort of info with staff". Major failure to
understand the information I would be entitled to owning even a SINGLE share.

No speaks volumes about management, about its confidence, about it's openness.
These are thing that one who is going to work for a company should be HYPER
concerned with.

------
woodrow
Assuming you are 1) excited by the people you'd be working with and 2) excited
by the problem and tech stack you'd be working on, I'd want to assess:

\- Does the product have traction? Are there paying customers or people who
are very excited about what you are building?

\- How much runway do they have? Perhaps related, if they aren't yet
profitable, does the company act like they are (salaries, fancy perks, etc.)?

\- Are you getting a reasonable amount of equity comp and is it structured
such that you'll likely be able to benefit from future upside? Startups can
change rapidly and stock options are notoriously tricky: you don't want to
have to leave stock behind or stay too long at a company that you grow to
dislike. This is complicated but [http://stockoptioncounsel.com/blog/joining-
an-early-stage-st...](http://stockoptioncounsel.com/blog/joining-an-early-
stage-startup-negotiateyour-equity-wisely-with-stock-option-counsel-
tips/2014/2/12) and [http://stockoptioncounsel.com/blog/early-expiration-of-
start...](http://stockoptioncounsel.com/blog/early-expiration-of-startup-
stock-options-part-3-examples-of-good-startup-equity-design-by-company-
stage/2017/8/11) are good resources if you really want to dig in.

------
ageitgey
Many factors have to align for a startup to succeed, but the most important of
all is that there is actually market demand for the product. You can have the
best team in the world and fail because you aren't making something that
someone wants to buy. Conversely, you can make a lot of mistakes and still
succeed if you have a product in high demand.

So aside from all the questions you would ask about working conditions, tech
stack and financial runway, think long and hard about if you truly believe
that there is a market for the product that the startup is making. And
likewise, would it be possible to ever make a profit delivering that product?

So many startup ideas are honestly pretty bad - they are chasing tiny markets,
they are chasing non-existent markets, or they are chasing low-margin
businesses and would have to take over the entire world to be profitable, etc.
If you don't completely buy the idea of the company as an eventually
profitable enterprise, don't join.

Finally, make sure you get something in return for the risk you are taking -
either in immediate pay or real equality. It's so, so common for people to
work at a startup for 3-4 years, have the startup "succeed" in the sense that
it gets bought up by someone, but in the end all the employees get nominal
rewards (say less than 100k) or nothing. That is not worth years of giving up
a good salary at a bigger company with better benefits.

~~~
wrestlerman
I see that's also a smart way to look at it. How do you figure out that there
is a market for the product if you don't know much about the specific
industry? Let's say I like sports, but I don't know much about that industry,
how would I know that there is a market for it?

~~~
solatic
You don't have to be a market domain expert, and even if you were, markets
shift. Sometimes there actually was demand at the pre-seed stage, and by the
time series A rolled around, incumbents have entered with competing products,
or tastes have changed, or a million other things.

You have to put yourself in your (potential) customer's shoes. And more than
that, you need to try and judge the founders' ability to do that, to see
whether they can develop product _relevancy_ as the company (and market)
matures.

In other words, emotional intelligence is a valuable asset for early-stage
companies.

------
drakonka
I didn't ask this when I joined my current company, but have since learned my
lesson. For future offers I will be sure to ask about the outside work project
policy and pass if I feel it is overly restrictive.

~~~
arminiusreturns
I also recommend you consult a lawyer on this. I did on a recent one that
seemed overly restrictive, but it turns out they did it poorly so I was told I
could do what I wanted and they could try to fight it but they would lose, and
that would only be it they found out and cared. Since my side company I've had
for years isn't related, I took the job and risk. Also keep in mind non-
compete are often extremely difficult to enforce as we'll, another thing
people sometimes get hung up on.

~~~
readhn
>> Also keep in mind non-compete are often extremely difficult to enforce as
we'll, another thing people sometimes get hung up on.

haha right... a colleague of mine just was sued for attempting to join a
company considered a competitor...we all had to sign NDAs that prohibit
working for a number of companies in our field after we live current
employer..

If company wants and there is an NDA/non-compete in place they can bury you in
legal costs even if they dont win.

Be careful with highly restrictive NDA/non-competes.

~~~
Aeolun
How can they bury you in legal costs? If their contract is unenforceable you
don’t really need a lawyer to tell that to the judge.

------
danohuiginn
I want to figure out if their team is strong in areas I won't be involved in.
If they have crappy code at least I can fix it. But if their sales strategy
sucks, I'm be stuck with the consequences without having much opportunity to
improve matters.

There's not one specific question I'd ask to figure that out. Depending on how
the conversation goes it might be asking about the background of the founders,
or their plans for the coming months, or how they assess their threats.

~~~
kokokokoko
I cannot stress this enough. Every single starup I worked with that has
failed, has failed due to poor performance of the sales team, and/or
leadership choosing the wrong path at critical points. Unless the product is
highly technical, engineering mostly just needs to execute at a high level to
do their part. They usually can't save or sink a company all on their own.

If your role is in engineering you may be at the mercy of failures which you
have no control over. I've found those to be the most frustrating and
stressful periods in my career.

Watching another department make bad choices or have poor skills/work ethic
without being allowed to go in and correct it myself was very painful.
Especially being in a small organization.

~~~
lijason
To be fair, this is true of all departments and all people. Sales can't be
successful if engineering and product don't build a good product with product
market fit.

The idea of going somewhere where the biggest blockers to success are under
your control makes a lot of sense if you have confidence in your ability to
execute.

~~~
wolco
The product matters little in some cases. Marketing can succeed with
vaporware. Sales can succeed without an actual working product as long as they
focus on the decision maker and have vender lockin. HR, c.level execs don't
need a working product just a concept.

Product development rarely provides features that can be self fueling for
marketing/sales. Brands rarely need killer product features they need a
targeted story.

It is much easier to have a successful company without a product than it is to
have a successful company that trys to use product features as a marketing
department.

------
Maro
Some good questions, you won't get answers to all:

What's your runway? Are you profitable? What is your yearly revenue?

What's the biggest problem you're facing right now? What could kill you in the
short-term? What's your plan for this year?

How does your Product team work with your Software Engineering team? Do you
have x-functional teams? Do you do semi-regular retrospectives?

What's the background of your leadership team? Eg. has your Head of Product
worked as a PM at a FAANG? What's the best thing and the worst thing about
working with the CEO/CTO?

~~~
wrestlerman
What's Eng team and HoP?

~~~
tudelo
First one is going to have to be engineering.

------
jamestimmins
I'd say get into the nitty-gritty of their tech if you can. For example:

\- What version of the languages and frameworks are they using? If they're not
current versions, why not and when do they plan to update?

\- If they do automated testing find out if it's the whole code base or just
on an isolated part.

\- If they have QA, are they writing automated tests or just performing manual
QA?

\- How long does it take to get code deployed?

\- What do they think their biggest technical issue is and how do they plan to
address it? In your experience, do those things line up?

\- Are you personally impressed by the knowledge level of the engineers
interviewing you? That's not one you can ask directly, but you can get an idea
by seeing how they answer.

Understanding what their processes look like in practice and in detail, as
well as why and how they make decisions, can tell you an enormous amount about
the effectiveness of the organization.

~~~
joshvm
I agree with most of these, except the last point here:

> What version of the languages and frameworks are they using? If they're not
> current versions, why not and when do they plan to update?

Certainly knowing what frameworks are used is useful, but in some fields it's
ignorant to assume that an organisation doesn't know what they're doing
because they use older versions of software. And asking "when are you going to
update", might be the wrong question.

That said, it's a good conversation prompt from both sides. It lets the
interviewee gauge if the reason is valid e.g. you build mission critical
software and LTS is sensible. It also lets the interviewer gauge how strong
the candidate is. Can they have a pointed discussion about software
reliability or are they just looking for a cool outfit that runs the latest
whizzbang libraries?

~~~
jamestimmins
Yeah, that's a great clarification. The way I've phrased it implies that
they're somehow incompetent for not immediately jumping to the newest version,
which is not my intent.

I more so meant it as a way to figure out what their plans are for software
lifecycle. All common languages (as far as I'm aware) deprecate old versions
at some point, after which there are security implications for not updating.
Asking what the long term plan is for changing versions and keeping up to date
(however big of a priority that is) can provide some insights into how aware
they are of technical chores that may be important but aren't feature related.
I'm personally more interested in how a company thinks about their answer than
what the actual answer is.

For example, I once spoke with a company that used PHP 5.5 with substantial
tech debt. Their long term plan was to rewrite the whole platform as Go
microservices. They didn't seem to realize that this would be a multi-year
effort if it ever happened and that PHP 5.5 was already past its end of life
date. The solution didn't fit the circumstances. That told me quite a bit
about their engineering organization.

------
andrew_
I'm surprised this one hasn't been posted yet, because it can be a huge
signal:

\- Is there a plan for a liquidity event? or

\- Does the company have a liquidity event target?

And some follow-ups, if so:

\- What date is it planned for?

\- What are the conditions the company is planning around?

It's important to know what a startup's goals are. Some exist purely for a
liquidity event down the road, while others want to "change the world," etc.
Taking a job with a startup that was targeting liquidity in a year or two
means you have to balance your offer very carefully and understand your
compensation package.

------
polote
"Questions to Ask Before Joining a Startup" | 329 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18533592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18533592)

------
carusooneliner
Assuming the startup has a product, your questions should center on impact and
growth.

1\. Impact: What problem are they solving for users? How are users using the
product?

2\. Growth: How quickly are they growing users, both free and paying? How are
they acquiring users?

If the startup has a convincing answer for 1, they're working on something
concrete. If they don't have convincing answer, probe deeper to find out if
they have tangible plans for what they're going to create.

If they answer question 1 well, ask them 2. If they're growing users quickly
(for instance, double digit % week over week), the startup is totally worth
considering. If they're not growing quickly, ask them how they plan to grow.
It's useful to know how they're acquiring users -- if they're spending money
to get users, you should ask if it's scalable. If they're getting users
without spending much money, great.

Growth can fix most problems in a startup -- it attracts users, investors and
talent. If they aren't seeing growth, they should at least have a tangible
impact with the users they have and plans for growth.

~~~
why_only_15
Double digit week over week week is only possible for very early stage
startups. 10% week over week for a year is 142x yearly, which just isn't
sustainable for more than a year or two at the absolute maximum.

------
scosman
Another good one: What share class are my options, and are they the same share
class as the founders?

As an employee you won't have a ton of insight into things like dilution or
liquidation prefs as the company raises more money. Knowing you have the same
share class as founders is a good way to ensure there is someone on the board
is looking out for your share class.

~~~
gesman
I can answer this (are they the same share class as the founders?) for him:
"NO"

~~~
scosman
Most founders I know have common shares. I wouldn't assume this answer.

~~~
gesman
Agree. I'd say this question shouldn't be the one to weigh the decision.

Safer assumption: regardless of number of shares/options given or class of
these - assume the value of these are $0 (unless these are RSU grants of
publicly traded company).

------
deathanatos
Do you have any pending litigation?

 _Every_ single company I have ever joined would have answered "yes" to this,
and in hindsight, I really should have known about that answer prior to
joining. Alone, it's probably not a deal-breaker, but I feel like I ought to
have known sooner about these things.

~~~
eli
What does "pending" mean?

You can check yourself if there are any active or historical cases.

~~~
deathanatos
> _What does "pending" mean?_

I'm just going to steal the definition from Google then: "awaiting decision or
settlement." Ongoing. Not finished.

> _You can check yourself if there are any active or historical cases._

Not only do I have no idea how to do that, or even how to find out how to do
that, my understanding is that court cases are _not_ readily available to the
public, and that in many instances obtaining the information would require
going to the specific court and in-person requesting the records. And since
corporations, in particular, can be sued pretty much anywhere, this isn't a
feasible suggestion.

------
jkcchan
Hi! You can check out Angel list's recent blog post exactly on this.
[https://angel.co/blog/30-questions-to-ask-before-joining-
a-s...](https://angel.co/blog/30-questions-to-ask-before-joining-a-startup)

------
alanlamm
To be a bit contrarian here, I'm not sure that any question you ask after an
offer (over and above what you knew/have learned before) will actually improve
the quality of your decision that much. as an exageration, how do you answer
"ask hn: top three questions before accepting a marriage proposal?" (though
I'd be very curious to read that thread)

------
ThorinJacobs
These are totally based on my own experience and may not make sense for
everyone but:

\- In the main projects I'd be working on, how many new files are necessary to
consume data from an outside source (say JMS) and log the result.

\- What is the frequency of your releases

\- How long does it take for a minor feature request to make it from initial
conception to delivery to the user

These aren't actually specific to a startup largely because I haven't been
burnt by a failed startup. YMMV

------
lynnetye
You can find more than just 3 great questions to ask your interviewers on
Culture Queries: [https://www.keyvalues.com/culture-
queries](https://www.keyvalues.com/culture-queries)

------
dandigangi
\- What's the current burn rate and projected runway? \- How have you
validating or going to validate product market fit? \- What sets your product
and its key value proposition different from others in the market?

------
Liquix
\- What's the OT policy like? Encouraged/discouraged? Cash/comp?

\- How much of my IP/side projects will belong to you?

\- Could you walk me through an average day for a $position? (better to talk
to an actual $position if possible)

~~~
pokstad
It’s really important to talk directly to someone who would be considered your
peer to understand the team and the day to day. Bonus points if you can speak
to them privately to get candid answers.

------
princeofwands
\- what is your runway?

\- what is my equity (potential)?

\- is there already a technical platform/process to do my work, or does this
need to be build first?

~~~
wrestlerman
What do you mean by technical platform/process?

~~~
sk5t
I would infer this to mean a foundation of informed technology choices,
working code, and systems that run the code to an acceptable SLA, probably
with well-thought-out logging and monitoring.

------
ken
Do I get a private office?

I guess if a company ever passes #1 I'll have to think up a #2 and #3!

------
codingdave
1) Is there a business transaction within their business model that produces
revenue?

2) What is their long-term intent? (Exit, operate, merge, acquire, etc.)

3) Has the leadership team done this before? (I don't want to be someone
else's learning experience.)

------
bitL
\- are your CxO positions filled by friends/family?

\- do you have past history of firing people just before their vesting cliff?

\- how did you meet your investors (scan for any hints of dirty money, e.g.
backing from Russia etc.)?

~~~
yowlingcat
These are great questions that are often challenging to find the answers to.
Just asking them can set things on a weird tone. I think that in a lot of
ways, it's ideal if you can contract for a few weeks and ask around to figure
out the answers to these questions before you sign on full time. Otherwise,
you don't know what you're getting into. Consequences can be dire.

------
itomato
The questions you should ask (and expect to have answered) vary depending on
where you slot into the org chart.

Pivots, both historical and pending are relevant no matter who you report to.

Competition in the marketplace is also relevant.

------
matfil
The big one for me: how strongly do you equate "programming" with
"engineering", and to what extent do you value other approaches (in the spirit
of [1])?

To what extent are ways of working circumscribed by tooling choices?

"What are you selling?" (and is it something I can believe in) is pretty
important too.

[1] [https://www.tedinski.com/2018/03/20/wizarding-vs-
engineering...](https://www.tedinski.com/2018/03/20/wizarding-vs-
engineering.html)

~~~
SZJX
Parts of that article are a bit dubious. Good practices don't have much to do
with a language being statically typed or dynamically typed. You can write
awful, convoluted code with a wizardry approach in Java and C++, but clean,
easily maintainable and testable code with an engineering approach in Elixir
and Clojure, which indeed would be much harder in Python. The programming
paradigm (and a lot of other factors) is probably much more important than
static vs. dynamic.

~~~
kod
You have to assume going in that unknown startup code will be a shitshow.

Given the choice between a unityped shitshow and a shitshow where I can at
least lean on the compiler, I know which one I'll pick every time.

------
harlanji
1\. Why is this position open?

2\. How are remote workers integrated?

3\. Are there past employees on good terms, who you would hire again? Are
separations of all reasons generally clean?

My corn hole hurts. I used to ask all the option related questions and whatnot
(6 SF sw eng jobs), but the engineering lane is so far down the totem in 2019
that I don’t see much purpose. They want my skills for 6-18 months? Great,
let’s not over-complicate it. My resume is too toasted to make it past the
second floor as a result of poor picks resulting in no references newer than
2013.

------
jimijazz
I'd always ask a startup what their runway is. If it's less than a year I
wouldn't go for it.

~~~
wrestlerman
How would you know if their stated runway is realistic? What I mean, I feel
that startup is gonna try to get you no matter what (in some cases), so how do
you know if they are telling truth or not?

~~~
save_ferris
They should be able to answer in a fair amount of detail what their runway
looks like (i.e. cash in the bank, burn rate, projected hiring figures, etc.)

Of course, you can never know for sure if someone is telling the truth or not,
but they way they defend their answer says a lot in my opinion. People who
tend to lie usually don't like getting into the numbers, and people who are
honest about runway tend to pay pretty close attention to them.

~~~
wrestlerman
I agree. Thanks :)

------
matt4077
This is pretty close to a question on the yearly Stackoverlow survey, which
you might want to look up.

Personally, I only consider offices I can reach by bike, and try to avoid bro-
culture companies.

------
soft_shortcut
I think the category “startup” is too generic for us to provide you a valuable
answer. What is the size of the company? How long have they been running? What
stage (seeds, A, B, etc), who are the founders? What is the domain?

Give us more details and we’ll provide you very targeted questions to ask.
Since you’re talking about an offer, I’m assuming this for a specific
startup...

~~~
wrestlerman
Nothing specific atm. I do agree that startup could mean a lot of things. But
I've learned already quite a lot from the questions that were provided, for
which I'm very thankful.

------
Lerc
A friend of mine suggested

"What is your staff turnover like?"

Along with the note that the answer is less important than observing their
reaction to being asked.

------
motohagiography
\- Can you describe your key/northstar metric, what goes into it, and how it's
doing? \- What is your runway/burn rate? \- If equity is part of the comp, may
I see a cap table first?

My experience has been that if these things are secret, they are looking for
disposable pawns. Sometimes you just need the gig, but go in eyes open.

------
vmurthy
If you're entering into senior roles, ask "What metrics are you using to
measure success?". It's an open ended question but it'll give you tons of
insights into how management thinks about business.

------
nnash
Ask if there's a structure in place to measure, or evaluate your growth to
award raises. Otherwise, your next raise is going to be depending on that next
sale for however long you can tolerate it.

------
jiveturkey
Your question needs a little more focus. Specifically, what stage of startup?
Let's assume Series B or earlier.

All the normal stuff like the top voted comment describes.

Missing from that list is the most important question! At A or B stage, what
is revenue growth rate? At seed this is a different animal.

Second most important, and also missing (!), brief bios on the management
team.

I'd also ask, combined experience of the engineering team, and often missed on
a forum like this, combined experience of the _sales team_.

------
robot
\- How long am I guaranteed to get paid? If they guarantee and can't pay you
it's on them. I wouldn't worry about the startup's existence - its not your
problem, provided you are working for decent people.

\- If there is a stock offer learn vesting terms and ballpark how much you
would make if company was worth 10M-100M. Assume that's an extra bonus and
company would probably not make it there.

\- Determine what your role is and whether you will like it.

~~~
abraae
Define "guaranteed".

Because unless they actually pay you that money in advance, its most likely
not guaranteed in the event the company goes belly up.

~~~
robot
Then I say it is a too risky deal to take.

I expect a founder to normally guarantee 6 months, or 12 months or 24 months
of payment before hiring someone depending on the situation at time of hire.
This is the only way I would hire anybody.

Frankly I find it misplaced for a hired employee to have to worry about
intricate details about company's runway and other risks etc. Its not your
problem. If you are expected to own that as your problem then you might as
well offer to be a founder and get proper stock.

~~~
abraae
I agree with your points entirely, but my point is, what does the word
"guarantee" actually mean?

If you enter into a legally binding document with the company that says you'll
be paid no matter what, that still means nothing if there's no money.

~~~
robot
guarantee is whether the person who makes it is trustworthy or not, and knows
his/her finances. I'd focus on that instead of try to judge how the company is
doing to do.

------
ykevinator
1) how many months of cash do you have 2) how many people have left the
company? 3) how many paying customers do you have?

------
ydnaclementine
Ask them about the last raise round, and then ask why they raised. The correct
reason for companies to raise money is if they tell themselves, “if only we
had $Xmillion, we would be able to do Y”. They shouldn’t be raising money just
to raise. This will give you some insight into the near term company goals.

~~~
wheelerwj
This isn't necessarily true. Raising capital because the market is good and
their are favorable valuations and terms is a perfectly legit reason to raise.

The most successful raises usually occur when you don't need the money.

------
avip
Ask them 3 times how much money they have.

------
troels
It really depends on why you want to join a startup/where you are in your
career. If you are young, you probably want to focus on gaining experience and
build your network. If you are older, you may value financial aspects more.

------
smnplk
\- What is the limit of (1 + 1/n)^n when n goes to 1/10 ?

\- Could you multiply this number with your salary offer ?

If they say yes to previous question, then there is a bonus question.

\- Next year, could you find the limit of the same function when n tends to
1/20 ?

~~~
rizzin
This makes no sense. (1 + 1/n)^n is computable at both points, why would you
ask for a limit?

~~~
smnplk
true. I guess I'm not hired.

------
Lewton
Do you use version control/what version control do you use?

It’s like fizz buzz for companies

------
robhunter
"If I end up not being successful at this role in 6 months, why will that have
happened? What will have gone wrong and what can we do now to prevent that?"

------
kaikai
\- "Have you ever turned down a paying customer for ethical reasons?" \-
"What's your approach to building teams?"

------
mosalarynolife
1) Salary 2) WFH days 3) Who am I working with?

------
paktek123
I normally do my research on the company's financial health then ask:

\- how flexible are you guys (wfh, etc)

\- ask about holiday allowance

\- confirm how perks work

~~~
wrestlerman
How do you do that research?

~~~
amacbride
I always look them up on CrunchBase or similar sites first. (EDGAR is also
good.)

~~~
wrestlerman
I am EU based, so EDGAR is not an option for me, but thanks for the
information.

------
miesman
Is there a clawback provision in the stock option agreement?

